# Curly-Coated Retrievers



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I thought it was time for someone to start off this forum with a thread! Here is a link to the AKC page on the Curly-Coated Retriever. They are very attractive dogs and appear to be sweet tempered as well, from what I have read.

AKC Link...Curly-Coated Retriever Information | American Kennel Club

NewfieMom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're so cute.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> They're so cute.


I saw you had posted to this thread so I came back to see what you had said...and I saw the photo of the pups again. They _are_ adorable! Part of it, of course, is the blue eyes (which I think are ubiquitous in puppies), but they are just so round and delicious!!! Does anyone know if there is a breed of dog in which the puppies are _not_ born with blue eyes?

NewfieMom


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh my goodness, theyre so cute!!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Met a curly coated retriever for the first time last weekend at the hunt test. Beautiful dog, taller than the flat coated retrievers.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

My uncle has a curly coated retriever. She's about 8 years old I believe. I've only gotten to know her the last two years. She's very much a one person dog. Keeps to herself with new people but really loves her owners. I don't know if it's always been a problem, or if it's usual but she has a very oily, smelly coat. She's a decent hunting dog. Has a good nose for pheasant, but also has a mind of her own. She sometimes decided to destroy a bird by holding it down with a paw and tearing it up. She doesn't listen when told not to do this and her owner had to run over and stop her.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

ArchersMom said:


> She's a decent hunting dog. Has a good nose for pheasant, but also has a mind of her own. She sometimes decided to destroy a bird by holding it down with a paw and tearing it up. She doesn't listen when told not to do this and her owner had to run over and stop her.



I wonder if they all do that! I would think it is a deficit in a hunting dog (but what do I know?).

NewfieMom, who is smiling at the image of the owner having to run to control his dog


----------

